# Smoked Mac and Cheese and Corn on the Cob



## petehalsted (Dec 26, 2017)

Last post from my two day Christmas smoke. 

One of the neighbors in the RV park invited us to dinner. So I decided to do some smoked Mac and Cheese and some corn on the cob to take with us.

The Mac and Cheese is basically Sweetie Pies smoked, here's my destructions:

1 lb cooked elbow macaroni
1 cup whole milk
2 (12 ounce) cans evaporated milk
3 eggs
2 tablespoons sour cream (try 4 oz cream cheese?)
1 cup butter, cut into small pieces
1/2 lb colby cheese
1/2 lb monterey jack cheese, shredded
1/2 lb sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
1 lb Velveeta cheese, cut in chunks
salt
1 tablespoon whiter pepper
1 tablespoon sugar
1 cup shredded mild cheddar cheese
Ritz crackers

Put pasta in 9 by 13 greased dish and set aside.
Mix milks and eggs well.
Add the butter, sour cream and colby, Montery jack, sharp cheddar and Velveeta cheeses to the pasta.
Pour milk and egg mixture over the pasta.
Season with salt , pepper, sugar and toss.
Sprinkle with remaining mild cheddar and Ritz crackers
Smoke for 2 hours @ 225

My notes/tips: You wonder how it could possibly need this much cheese, but at least try it as listed first! I also wonder how the hell it was all going to fit in a 9x13 but it did once mixed. A few reviews on the internet mention it being greasy, and I wondered with all the cheese and a cup of butter. But when I took it out of the smoker there was just a bit around the rim, but after 5 minutes of cooling it had absorbed back into the dish. and when I Food Savered the left overs there as no grease in the pan at all. Biggest tip I can give you is stick the Velveeta in the freezer for a few minutes, if you have ever tried to cube it, you understand this tip. It sticks to everything, the cutting board, your knife, itself! It wasa PITA to get it cubed and I admit I lost patience and didn't get all my cubes small enough and there were a few spots in the results that were pockets of just Velveeta.

Here's is the money shot, it don't get much prettier than this, it was almost a crime to cut into it.







On to the corn. I had grabbed 3 ears on a whim while at the store and hadn't really decided what I was going to do with them. When I started "Googling" I found most of the recipes involve soaking the ears for a couple of house. Well It was 2pm with a 5pm dinner scheduled so that was out the door, so I decided to wing it. 

I peeled back the stalks, removed the silk. gave them a good rub of butter, sprinkled with cavender's greek seasoning. and fold the stalks back up. The felt a little lose to me, so I used a bit of foil to make "hats" for them to hold the stalks close a bit better, while only covering about an inch of the end of the ears.

I put them in the smoker with the Mac and Cheese so same 2 hours @ 225. 

Sorry I didn't get any picture still in the husk. That would have been my preferred way to serve it, but we had 6 for dinner, so I pulled them out of the husk, cut in half, a bit more butter and a sprinkle of parmesan romano.

Corn was firm, but came off the stalk easily with a bit and didn't get trapped in your teeth. Flavor was great, just enough smoke that everyone knew I did them on the smoker even without serving in the stalks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks really good. Question: why not just melt the cheese and liquids before putting it on the pasta then stir it in?
Fresh corn on the cob this time of year wow.
Point.

Chris


----------



## petehalsted (Dec 27, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Question: why not just melt the cheese and liquids before putting it on the pasta then stir it in?



Short answer: That is what the Sweetie Pie recipe says. LOL. Longer answer, not sure it would really do anything, I would still need to cube the Velveeta, which was the only hassle. So not sure you would gain much, for the extra work. 

But I see many more of these in my future. Based on everyone's response, I doubt I will get to fire up the smoker again without a request for Mac and Cheese. So I will try it both ways and see which is easier/better.

As for Fresh Corn. There is a reason I live in an RV. Go where the weather is <G>. So we are in South FL for the winter. If you want to feel sorry for me, it is hard to cold smoke with temp is 85 LOL


----------

